# Do You Walk?



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Post anything about walk. Walk to work, walk for exercise, walk for fresh air...slow walk, fast walk.

My son exercises using his tread mill. I absolutely refuse to use it. I don't like the word exercise, but walk everyday only for fresh air. I am kind of addicted to it.  Is it silly reason for walking?  I know people walk for exercise; do you!


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

I love walking. It's my favorite form of exercise. I'll occasionally use a treadmill, but it's just not the same as walking outside. Breathing in fresh air and having some nice scenery to look at is so much better.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband and I go for a 2 1/2 mile walk every other day.

The park that we go to is along the river. The park's residents are ducks, squirrels and Canadian geese.

I love it.

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I walk a lot in the greenbelt parks around Austin. I recently got a mountain bike so I could get the heart rate up a bit more once or twice a week. I geocache, so I end up walking a lot for that.

I have a treadmill, but it's reserved for rainy very cold days. 

Mike


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I walk everywhere I need to be, though uni is only a 10 minute walk and the shops are a 20 to 30 minute walk 
I don't have a bike or car and taking the bus would be silly...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I walk the same three mile route around town most every day weather permitting.  I probably could walk faster to get more out of it.  I always stop to talk with anyone with a dog.  Because of that I met a reporter on the NBC affiliate in Chicago who I didn't know lives nearby.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I do a great deal of walking while fussing through my gardens...When I am working, I do a lot of walking and stair/ladder climbing...whenever I shop, I always park as far away from the doors as possible.

I hike quite a bit also......

When traveling, I love to take hikes in new areas.

.....despite all this, thanks to cookies and milk at bedtime (all good little boys get cookies and milk).....I am a pudgy old guy.....sigh


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I walk from my bed to my computer chair. Can I count that as walking?   Seriously, I have a very dusty treadmill in my garage. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I walk a lot - for pleasure (with my dogs) as well as just getting around.  Don't like driving!

Also, I find I do my best thinking while walking. Especially about writing.  If I'm stuck with a story, I go for a walk and it always helps.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I walk a lot in the greenbelt parks around Austin. I recently got a mountain bike so I could get the heart rate up a bit more once or twice a week. I geocache, so I end up walking a lot for that.
> 
> I have a treadmill, but it's reserved for rainy very cold days.
> 
> Mike


Austin has great parks.

I do walk, but not as much as when I had dogs. Our favorite time at the park was daybreak, when the squirrels were the friskiest.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I walk the dogs every day and listen to audiobooks while walking.  I used to be much more aerobic at it but I've fallen off that wagon lately.  Still, the dogs get me out there every single day.  It's rattlesnake season now so my awareness level is back on the highest setting.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

BuddyGott said:


> I love walking. It's my favorite form of exercise. I'll occasionally use a treadmill, but it's just not the same as walking outside. Breathing in fresh air and having some nice scenery to look at is so much better.


Ditto! There is not a single word I can change, Buddy. This is one of the best treatments for healthy body and mind. Let us keep it up.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I walk the same three mile route around town most every day weather permitting.


I walk about the same distance everyday. The only day I miss is rain. I don't like to carry umbrella for a walk.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

I walk to get to places (store, gym, etc.) but don't walk as exercise.  It's not nearly intense enough for me.  I don't mean this in a patronizing way, either -- I've been working out in the gym hard for nearly 10 years, so walking is a bit.. light, for me


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I cycle to the gym and back - ten minutes either way, then walk on the treadmill for twenty. Often we add a walk along the beach. I think it's all about calories burned so I can enjoy a plate of tapas every other day!


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't do any specific walking for exercise but my apartment is a convenient 20-25 minute walk from university so that gets me walking most days.

Walking is also great for working out thorny plot ideas


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> Also, I find I do my best thinking while walking. Especially about writing. If I'm stuck with a story, I go for a walk and it always helps.


I can relate to this. I have found many solutions during walk while relaxing.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> I do walk, but not as much as when I had dogs.


That's the huge advantage of having a dog. It gets you out for a walk. And that's what I call a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I walk...a lot.

Last year I trained for the Susan G. Komen 3 day 60 mile walk...doing it again this year and the training has begun in earnest.

Coming soon: Battle of the Blisters...


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been walking for the exercise value
And since my poor brain hates to be hijacked- I get a collection of audio books from the library and listen to them during the 3 mile hike. It's good for the creative juices as well as I'm writing my stories most of the rest of my free time


----------



## Samantha Hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi!

I do walk, pretty much every day, rain or shine, as we have two dogs (two BIG dogs, LOL), who demand their walk  and drive me bazonkers if they don't get it.

But I enjoy the walks, too, I also do yoga most days. That has been really helpful with stretching out stiff writer muscles...

Sam


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Walking is the only form of exercise I tolerate. I have a treadmill I use daily, but when it warms up I love to walk along the cliffs and beaches near my home. Right now, it's too cold to walk outside. Waiting for late spring and summer to kick in.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a dog. It reminds me at key times during the day that it is time for a walk. We can't actually say the word walk in the house lest she get excited about an unscheduled walk. Perambulation has entered our everyday vernacular, much to our dog's consternation.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I walk up the stairs at school...except for that building with the steep staircase.

i walk my dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

FrankZubek said:


> I've been walking for the exercise value
> And since my poor brain hates to be hijacked- I get a collection of audio books from the library and listen to them during the 3 mile hike. It's good for the creative juices as well as I'm writing my stories most of the rest of my free time


Audio books saved my sanity during my longer training walks last year. Once you hit the 12-18 mile days, you kinda need a distraction, and audio books are *awesome* for that...


----------



## Samantha Hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

We can't say "walk" around our dogs either -- they get way too excited. We have to always spell out walk, treat, and go. LOL

Sam


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't run, so I walk for exercize.  I like to walk outside, but I actually prefer the treadmill because I get a better workout.  I sort of speed walk with 2 lb wrist weights and sketchers shape ups.  I prefer the treadmill also because I prop up my DX, increase the font and get lost in a book.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Samantha Hunter said:


> I do walk, pretty much every day, rain or shine, as we have two dogs (two BIG dogs, LOL), who demand their walk  and drive me bazonkers if they don't get it.
> But I enjoy the walks, too, I also do yoga most days. That has been really helpful with stretching out stiff writer muscles...


My schedule is quite similar, except I don't walk because of dogs. I do some yoga stretches and breathing which really relaxes me. I just love it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

We walk two miles every day.  On nice days, we'll walk another mile in the evenings.  We didn't get as many nice days this year as I would have liked.  It's already in the 90s with high humidity.  But we get up and walk in the morning before our showers.  It's not that great in the summer, but it's fabulous here in Texas in the winter!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Walking helps keep my obsessive thinking (plots, characters, bills, etc.) manageable. I try to do some every day. Swimming works well too.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Walking is the best exercise!!! We have a walking path that runs about 4 miles (one way. 8 miles round trip). It starts right at my neighborhood. I try to get in at least 2-3 miles about 3 or so times a week.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I walk and hike much less than I used to. I hate walking in the rain.

I moved to Oregon--Why?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Katie Salidas said:


> Walking is the best exercise!!! We have a walking path that runs about 4 miles...


Agree. I like trail that we have in Mtn House. That's my favorite. The temp is good but is often windy during the summer..


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> I moved to Oregon--Why?


Because it's beautiful! That said, it did rain when I was driving through there. I tend to like the rain though. 

I walk every day I'm at work unless it's very hot (90 or more) or very cold (20 or less). I will chicken out if there's a blizzard, but it has to be pretty bad. I walk close to three miles a day, basically the same path. If I'm feeling energetic I throw in an extra bit with a big hill. I do my best thinking when I'm walking. I've also seen things that inspire stories. Usually when I have writer's block that's the way I get out of it. I enjoy it immensely; it's the highlight of my work days.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I walk and hike much less than I used to. I hate walking in the rain.


I thought everyone hates walking in the rain. Rain is the only time, I miss walk. I don't like to carry umbrella with me. It is not the same, I want my hands free and enjoy the surroundings more than exercise aspect of walking.

Happy walking everyone.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Why, yes I do.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

My husband and I walk two miles every day, rain, wind, snow, or sun.  Out here in Eastern Oregon in the summer, sometimes we can't go until 9:30 at night it's so hot.  But we always go.  Best thing that we ever did for our marriage (which was good before, but . . . with four kids, it gives us time to talk).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> My husband and I walk two miles every day, rain, wind, snow, or sun. Out here in Eastern Oregon in the summer, sometimes we can't go until 9:30 at night it's so hot. But we always go. Best thing that we ever did for our marriage (which was good before, but . . . with four kids, it gives us time to talk).


I envy you Sarah. My wife never goes out with me for a walk. Because she doesn't like. But I walk everyday and enjoy every second. In my case, it gives me, me-time. Take care.


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

We live in a rural area with no sidewalks. So when the weather is nice, I walk through our woods (we have almost 7 acres). This winter, I have been doing Walk It Out for Wii. Doing that, plus a change in diet, I've lost 21 lbs since January. You walk in place to music and "unlock" various things on the game. It's better than doing nothing!


----------



## Samantha Hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

It is nice to have someone to walk with, though a lot of times, though dh and I walk together (one dog for each, LOL), sometimes we have long talks about something or other, and other times we just walk quietly in our own head space.   I don't mind walking on my own, except that it's a bit harder to control both dogs myself if they see something they want to check out (they're well trained, but still dogs, LOL).

Our walks the last few days have had various "rescues" every day -- we walk on a nature path, and the weather here has been crazy, so some salamanders and turtles have been stranded, and we get those back to the edge of the canal, and a woman stepped into a rut and fell and twisted her ankle, and so luckily there were some trail maintenance guys close by with a golf cart. Today, I had to hold my breath while three cars sped over a little turtle crossing the highway, and luckily they missed him, so we dashed out to get him and put him back where he should have been. 

It's also interesting to walk along after these storms, see how high the water is, and the downed limbs, etc. Always something to look at,

Sam


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ohhhhh, I love to go walkies!


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

I walk on a treadmill in my home office. If I surf the 'net on my iPad (propped in the book holder), the time and miles go by fast!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

On my three mile walk around town I also met the grandparents of Tom Higgenson of the Plain White Ts. Higgenson and Plain White Ts are from this _immediate_ area.

And now I tell almost anyone I see with a dog about 



 and web site.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I take a walk at lunchtime and pace around the house or outside whenever I'm on the phone. Amazing how many steps it racks up and it beats slumping on the couch for an hour.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It's late enough in Oregon that at least occasionally I can go for a walk and not end up dripping wet!  

Went for a two-mile walk today.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I walked 3 miles yesterday; part of my routine walk. The weather was really nice in N.California. East coast and mid-west is boiling. I moved from East coast last year.

Happy walking.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 20-minute walk to my temp job was murder today (got there at noon).  We are having thunderstorms now (NYC).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> The 20-minute walk to my temp job was murder today (got there at noon). We are having thunderstorms now (NYC).


I can understand the uncomfortable feelings because of humidity. I lived on East coast for over 30 years before I moved to CA last year.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love walking.  I also like riding a bike, but I refuse to listen to an iPod while biking since I fear I will miss something happening in traffic.  While walking, I listen to music and that is why I love it so much.  It's been part of my exercise routine for some time now.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since starting, as well.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

We are a 100% car-free family!

We walk, use a baby sling, or a stroller or public transit for bigger excursions. My son now uses his trike to go longer distances. 

It can be a pain in the butt at times, but cars are expensive hassles (as far as I can see), and I feel good about the health and environmental benefits of being a non-driver. 

Besides, walks can be so relaxing - well, not all the time with a three year old in tow, but often!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dara England said:


> I walk from my bed to my computer chair. Can I count that as walking?  Seriously, I have a very dusty treadmill in my garage. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


^^^ This!  I walk my dog Noah but only short walks, he goes for longer ones later in the day with my father and our other dog Jerry. I'm not really much of a walker i suppose.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

CocoaDragonfly said:


> We live in a rural area with no sidewalks. So when the weather is nice, I walk through our woods (we have almost 7 acres). This winter, I have been doing Walk It Out for Wii. Doing that, plus a change in diet, I've lost 21 lbs since January. You walk in place to music and "unlock" various things on the game. It's better than doing nothing!


Walk It Out was how I got hubby in the habit of walking. He couldn't imagine exercising without competing and sweating - which he wasn't taking time for, yet he kept saying we should exercise more. Walk It Out worked well - I actually walked from room to room while he worked to unlock things. I would have to remind him from time to time to move his feet - not just his hand holding the Wii controller. 

We're temporarily in a place where I have no trouble getting my goal of 10,000 steps per day. My problem is my feet. I have bad feet - no matter the shoes, if I walk far at one time I get blisters _somewhere_ on my feet. I don't know if it's because I've never been a habitual walker before or what. Do you have to toughen up your feet sort of like ballerinas do? I know I'm not wearing the best shoes (flip flops or sketchers shape up sandles). I wish I'd brought my tennis shoes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have the correct shoes and get blisters, look to your socks--I've found that Wrightsocks double layer socks work best for me--and then to using something like Body Glide on your feet. I also use Moleskin on hot spots if it feels like I'm going to get a blister. And I change my socks every 5 miles or so (on high mileage days...)

You can help toughen your feet by soaking them in tea, too (no kidding...I laughed when it was suggested to me last year, but the tannents in the tea help toughen the skin...)

Ah, and I just read closer...yeah, flip flops and Sketchers Shape Ups are not good for the feet in the long run... running shoes, ones that fit properly and account for any over or under pronation, are best...


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

I took my car off the road a year ago to save money and except for the odd time I wish I was driving - IKEA runs, visiting friends in other cities, nightclub bookings that take more arranging (finding a driver and factoring into my fee), I've managed well without the car. I enjoy walking as I do my best thinking putting one foot in front of the other, but if I'm doing it to actually GET somewhere, then I cycle instead, as it's much quicker.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

ellesu said:


> We're temporarily in a place where I have no trouble getting my goal of 10,000 steps per day. My problem is my feet. I have bad feet - no matter the shoes, if I walk far at one time I get blisters _somewhere_ on my feet. I don't know if it's because I've never been a habitual walker before or what. Do you have to toughen up your feet sort of like ballerinas do? I know I'm not wearing the best shoes (flip flops or sketchers shape up sandles). I wish I'd brought my tennis shoes.


You don't have bad feet. You have bad shoes, IMO. It's a common problem with many people.

Some people can get away in younger age, but as we age foot-pain can cause problem with walking. I use not only the good walking shoes but also make sure to use thick socks. Now I even add extra padding to make sure. Without these, my feet can hurt; and I had been taking daily walk almost all my life.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Many thanks for the advice Thumper and DrDln - I think socks will be a big help. For so many years I've lived where it's _really_ hot most of the time so I'm in the habit of wearing as little as the law allows....and I feel comfortable with. That includes my feet.  Year before last we spent Christmas in the mountains and I bought some really good socks - haven't worn them since. I know what I'll be doing this weekend - socks, Body Glide, Moleskin. I'll keep the tea in the back of my mind.  Oh....and good walking shoes. Tennis shoes for the support or can a sandal work - Teva, Keen?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ideally, running shoes or walking shoes...tennis shoes just don't have the right support. Running shoes tend to be better ventilated, which helps with foot sweat, and they're more flexible than other shoes. Walking shoes are good, but you don't have the option of running in them if you want, and they tend to be a little bit heavier.

The right shoes should be the #1 priority. They need to fit correctly and work for the shape of your foot (high or low arches, flat feet, under-or-over pronation issues...) in order get the most benefit from them. If you can, get fit by a professional; if you have a Fleet Feet by you, they do fittings. For free. And I've had luck at the local Sport Chalet...most of the kids working the shoe department seem to know what they're doing.

Sandals meant for walking are good, too. Teva makes some really good walking sandals, but make sure they really are walking sandals and not garden variety sandals. You might even be able to get away without socks with a good pair.

After that...for me the socks are key. Like I said, Wrightsocks double layer work best for me...they wick moisture away from my foot and the two layers mean the layer closest to the shoe is the one that moves, minimizing friction. The Body Glide helps, too. And if you have seriously sweaty feet...antiperspirant on the sole. 

If you get a blister and want it to callus up faster, use Witch Hazel. It's soothing, too 

Thorlos makes good socks, too...they didn't work all that well for me, but some of my SGK 3 Day teammates swear by them.

I keep Moleskin and spare socks with me when I do long walks and jump on the hot spots...if I can get Moleskin on before the hot spot becomes a blister, all the better. If I let it go and get a blister, or even the start of one...the Moleskin keeps it from getting bigger, but taking that stuff off later is a bear...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Thorlos makes good socks, too...they didn't work all that well for me, but some of my SGK 3 Day teammates swear by them.


I had been using thorlos socks for many years and these have worked very well for me. I normally use Nike or Saucony shoes. I am not fan of Nike but still end up using these because I have not found any other better shoes. Keep walking America. That's the only way to keep health care under control...


----------

